# The Soap Dish



## rupertspal42 (May 1, 2009)

This is a great website that has a lot of interesting things on it for bath products as well as soap! I just wanted to put it out there incase no one has seen it, they have monthly deals as well!  

The Soap Dish


----------



## heartsong (May 1, 2009)

*x*

  thanks for the reminder!

it's been awhile since i've been in the store.  i noticed they've got lots of new products.


----------



## Tabitha (May 1, 2009)

Yes, and the service is great. She is super knowledgeable about the industry too!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 1, 2009)

Sweetness score one for me! I came across them in a search and was wowed by all the goodies they had!  I bought a lot to get me started from them and the WSP guys.. my mom sent me an email about a week ago saying they didn't know where to put the rest of my craft goodies because my room is packed with my stuff and camping gear I bought lmao I have test subjects at home as well muahaha I told my mom and step dad to GET READY FOR SOME SOAPIN! :twisted:


----------

